# Porsche carrera 4



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

2001 Carrera 4. Car was in very good shape, a few very fine swirls; Car was used mainly as a DD. This Porsche was detailed to sell, owner needs the garage space to make room for Godzilla coming in summer.

After the Z7/ foam gun followed by 2BM










Wheels were done first

P21s gel let dwell for 20minutes
Clayed inners
AG tar remover 
3M adhesive remover
EZ brush
Swissvax brush
Lambswool brush

Wells
Megs Safe Degreaser
Megs APC+










I really began to appreciate how great the EZ brush is;




























Next I pulled the car in to the garage for claying next to his 92 NSX and 91 M5, both stunning cars.

Clayed w/Sonus fine green
Adams QD for lube
PB S&W wipedown










After a rinse I moved onto the soft top.
Raggtopp cleaner and the SV soft brush










Raggtopp brought back a deep clean finish










Flex 3401 (using the side handle for the first time, much better control IMO)

106ff w/ a LC white pad 
3M Ultrafina w/ LC black finishing pad.

(little water in the lens)









UF breaking down…










50/50, Top side unfinished w/ only 106ff and bottom side has both 106ff and Ultrafina










Carpets befores
303 cleaner cut 10:1
303 spot remover










After










Leather was cleaned with Z9 w/swissvax leather brush,
Conditioned with Z10
Hard plastics done 1Z c0ckpit premium
Shuts cleaned with Megs APC+ and polished w/ Z-AIO
Lower plastic panels- 1Z plastik reinger(sp) and a magic eraser.
Tires dressed w/ CG waterproof wet dresing
All flat black ext trim- Black WOW

Afters; roof was put on later and recieved same polishing treatment

LSP: 2x Z2pro ZFX'd cured 25mins between
Z8 final wipdown

Wheels and glass topped w/ ZCS


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice there - lovely finish achieved :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks good but how cool is that garage.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work mate :thumb:

What's Godzilla...


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Cracking work !

:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

beardboy said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:
> 
> What's Godzilla...


Nissan GT-R:devil:


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent work on the Carrera. It would be hard to part with one as nice as that, but the new GT-R is a step up. They're supposed to be awesome. Advise him to insist that the dealer NOT do any prep -- leave that to you!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good work


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

EXCELLENT work!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

karburn said:


> Excellent work on the Carrera. It would be hard to part with one as nice as that, but the new GT-R is a step up. They're supposed to be awesome. Advise him to insist that the dealer NOT do any prep -- leave that to you!


Nah, if the dealer botches the prep then I can spend more time with it. I think when he gets it he will have me do a quick one step followed by a nice carnuba application


----------



## chris84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is absolutly beautiful, especially for a silver car. Love that garage btw!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Superb job, and a top garage and a half!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Porsches always look nice afterwards and his garage was a pleasure to work in. That silver M5 will be posted soon!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Lovely job well done there :thumb:


----------

